# to triamp, biamp or not



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Finished installing new Marantz SR6006 last night and ran first calibration. WOW what a change from the Pioneer VSX 1019 I have been using for the last 4 years. Even picture quality from blue ray is improved. Very happy 
I plan on running new speaker wires today going from 16awg to 12 I have some runs to the back that are about 35 feet and decided to change them all. 
I have the option to triamp the mains (Def tec SR2002’s) or I can set up the built in powered subwoofers straight to the subout on the receiver (2 available on the receiver) def Tec recommends just running one set of wires and set as large. What do you think ??
I also have an extra set of Def Tec promoniter 1000’s and instead of 5.1 currently in use I could set up separate front wide or high. The 7.1 will not realy work in my room unless I hang them from the ceiling above the listing area, but that is another option. Comments ?
I have all day the GF is spending the day with her kids and I may just try them all and see what I like best. Plenty of cables, wire and banana clips so why not.

Awaiting your comments and opinions.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  

I have set-up many Def Tech speakers with built-in subs; running a speaker cable and setting the AVR for "Large speakers" is the _easiest_ option. Since you have the time, I would try using the sub/LFE output(s) and go by the way it sounds. I would guess that using the LFE out will offer greater flexibility and may sound better, too. :scratch:

Remember to remove the last jumper for the subwoofer; you can't use the speaker level input and RCA input at the same time! Good luck and please let us know how it goes!


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks for the response, I thought using the LFE would be the way to go better base management and easier on the receiver. Do you have any experience using front wide or height ? I am just about done running new wire, I ran an extra set to the back or the room so I can try 7.1. 
Still unsure about biamping the main tweeters and midrange drivers or not but I have the next 6 hours to try all different options. Thanks again


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, but I have not wired any of the "new" height/width speakers. Yamaha had them on their upper-end AVRs years ago, and I did a few of those. That was a bit different, though.

As for biamping mains/tweeter, I would not worry about it. Although opinions vary on the subject, unless you are going with an extreme system (tube amp on the mids/highs and solid state for the bass for example) IMHO there is not a lot to be gained from it.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Gary I have to agree with you I wanted to hear an improvement with the biamping but I did not.( tried before and after the LFE) However removing the lower jumpers ( thanks for the reminder ) and using the LFE to the sub's really brought the sound alive. I cannot believe the difference it's almost sensual. 

I was concerned how they would play with my REL sub but the auto calibration really got it right. I am tempted to leave it the way it is and forgo the height or width option, I never expected this kind of sound. I have spent the last 30 minuets listen to INTERNET radio ( 1.f chillout lounge ) in DOLBY PL II MUSIC and am really blown away by the sound. I haven't even tried a CD yet.

I went a little crazy at first with the calibration, I kept hearing a rattle from the right side of the room when the left front was firring the mid ranges but after about 30 minuets I realized it was two beer cans in the garbage can vibrating. My grandfather always told me not to drink beer from cans Guess he was right. 

Well have 3 more hours of play time left I guess I have to try the height and width options but I cannot imagine it could sound better than it is now. I will let you know


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

FWIW-using the LFE out for the Def Techs' built-in subs should improve bass all around. You will, in effect, be running multiple (3 actually-->1 in each Def Tech plus the REL) subwoofers. This really helps with room modes and is (almost?) always an improvement over one subwoofer. :hsd: :TT

I had 4 subs in my "old" room; due to WAF I'm down to two in the "new" room. :surrender:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> I had 4 subs in my "old" room; due to WAF I'm down to two in the "new" room. :surrender:


To be fair, I _had_ a collection of subs connected that included a 15, a 12, a 10 and two 8 inch drivers; that's ~470^2 inches of "driver" in total. I guess that she had a point! 

Please let us know how it sounds when your are finished! Enjoy!!


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Well that was a wasted 2.5 hours. I tried both the high front and the front wide setup. It appears nether Dolby or DTS or any other mode on the Marantz will support the high or wide speakers for surround sound. While listening to music was impressive in expanded stereo mode with the wide setup, It seemed as though I was surrounded by sound( I had 7 speakers and 3 subs running) and the sound stage was defiantly larger. However I do about 90% movies with this system so the experiment results are a disappointment. 

It is quite possible I have missed something in the setup but for now I will return to the 5.3 setup I had earlier today and do some more research before I give up. I find it difficult to belive they would include the options if they are not usable. 

The great news is I have to settle for the best surrond sound I ever heard from a 5.3 setup. GF just arrived and agrees the music with the wide setup sounds great she wants me to leave it that way for music and for the sake of domestic harmony thats what I will do for now. 

Got to go for now my sister and her 8 year old are comming over to screen AVITAR looks like I am entertaining tonight. Hope the movie is not too much for her. thanks for the help and conversation I will do more work on this issue this week. Also learned PS3 as a CD player is not very good, surprised blue ray and dvd sound is great. May have to look for some new gear :=) but that's for another post.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I checked online and did not see height/width speaker capability for the Marantz SR6006. It _is_ a 7.2 AVR, but going from 5.x to 7.x would mean that two _rear_ speakers were added. Am I missing something? Here's a link to the info that I found.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Gary 
in the setup screen under AMP ASSIGN options include "F. Wide or F.height " among several other options.( page 63 has wiring instructions for wide and page 62 for height) With this set I could get the wide or height speakers to work for INTERNET music as I originally spoke about. However I could not get any output on these speakers using surround sound. 

Hours later ( about 8,,, I can be stubborn) I found on page 103 of the manual a one sentence description of settings for "A-DSX SOUND STAGE there is a setting for audyssey DSX to turn on either Height or width expansion and "STAGE" when this is set to on then the height or width speakers work in surround sound. The auto calibration recognizes the speakers and sets distance and crossover freq. The sound stage increase can be dramatic or subtle depending on settings used. 

These settings are about 4 levels down in the audio settings and I do not think I would ever have found them without spending a lot of time with the manual. 

I am using this setup now in wide mode watching the new STAR TREK movie and the sound is fantastic. I have the wide speakers about 3 feet to the right and left and about 3 feet closer to the listing position than the front mains. Stage setting at +3 I have not experimented much with the stage settings or speaker placementyet. options range from +- 10.

I am in a 24 X 30 foot room but it sounds like a much larger hall. I usually have the volume set around 70 decibels at the listening position for movies, measured with an older Quest 215 sound level meter( C scale slow setting) I got from work when they upgraded. They calibrate it yearly for me when they get the other equipment done.

The manual is extremely detailed but not very user friendly IMO however the number of adjustable settings is far beyond my experience at this time. According to the manual I can connect to the receiver with my laptop Thur an IP address and have even more options. However I must learn how to save multiple setups before I get much further into this process. The sound is so impressive ( at least to me) now I want to be able to return to present settings before I get in over my head. 

I realize my setup is not to be confused with truly high end equipment but I feel I have left the low end behind. looking foreword to many hours of learning and enjoyment. talk to you later

Steve


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info; mine came from the Mazantz website but:
1) perhaps I did not read the info closely enough
2) they upgraded the unit.

Either way, I trust your info more than the website as equipment specs can and do change quickly. Again, thanks for the info!


----------

